# Schlimii Spike death?



## Krister Lawlor (Nov 14, 2019)

I just bought this Schlimii from a festival from the Ecuagenera stand. It was ready to bloom and looked really healthy. The only problem I had was that it was in pure sphagnum and it seemed old.

I didnt water it for two days because the sphagnum just would not dry, but I repotted it and it was after I repotted it that the spikes just began dying. Im using a bark, sponge rock, charcoal mix with sphagnum as a too dressing now.

was it the repot that killed it? Does Schlimii prefer more wet than the other wet phrag wets? Lol was the only plant at the stand potted in sphag

The rest of the plant seems to be doing okay. Should I cut it off now that it seems to be dying back?


----------



## troy (Nov 14, 2019)

90 percent of the time a slipper gets repotted in spike it aborts the spike and puts out new growth in roots, so you probably did the right thing to save the plant, if you plan on keeping it, it's what I would have done....also schlimii needs a good night temp drop


----------



## Hien (Nov 15, 2019)

Did I see two spikes on this plant?
The second spike may still be alive?


----------



## Krister Lawlor (Nov 15, 2019)

Hien said:


> Did I see two spikes on this plant?
> The second spike may still be alive?


I cut both off earlier, the spike was definitely dead :/
Oh well, as long as the plant grows happily from now on I will be happy

Luckily, my Elizabeth March that I also just bought will still bloom


----------

